# after hours emergency boardup fee



## JW34 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just curious.. What do you all charge for after hours emergency sliding glass door boardup? 4x8 sheet, dual pane, all glass removed, edges taped, 50 gallon trash bag half full of glass. Done right. Note - this is a AMS/HUD property. Am I crazy to want $200? Hardly seems like enough if you ask me but certain I have a fight on my hands and sort of regret not declining soon enough. Haven't accepted any new properties since the new cy/trashout fee structure but new rep involved so figured I'd feel it out.. Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Without a pre board POC, I'd say you are SOL. They consider those rates to be emergency and non emergency. If it were a good local client, the travel time was average and the neighborhood wasn't in perpetual motion at night, $200 would work for me. Most new reps don't make good with their bosses jacking money up right out of the shoot, however. Wish you the best.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I do nothing after hours! It will wait till the next working day(Mon. thur Fri.)!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

You want me to go out AFTER I'm already home relaxing or already gone to bed.......

Its gonna take more than $200 to get me excited!!!!!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

that is a fair number but I'm with BPWY....I would have asked 500 to be going out in the middle of the night...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Per the Estimator:

After hours Service Call fee: $190.36
Labor after hours: $66.47 per man ( We charge from the time the feet leave our door)
Board Fee: $2.01/ SF
Landfill fee: minimum charge plus the labor rate driving there..amount?


Remember this is YOUR amount so if there is a discount you need to add on to this amount so you net the correct charge.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

four or five portraits of ben franklin puts a bit of wind in my sails, 1 or 2 not so much but on the flipside if i was still married to my ex wife you coulda got me out of the house for a value meal and a six pack no problems on traveling out of area either


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

68W30 said:


> four or five portraits of ben franklin puts a bit of wind in my sails, 1 or 2 not so much but on the flipside if i was still married to my ex wife you coulda got me out of the house for a value meal and a six pack no problems on traveling out of area either





Lmfao


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

we had a property with 14 busted windows , some second story, in the middle of winter called teh national said we are going up removing glass today getting measurements and then will be back up after cutting plywood tomorrow to finish. "Thats not acceptable" Listen its 10 degrees out and put on a wind chill you are lucky we did nt deny it. You HAVE to have it done today. Well I can guarentee it is done tomorrow but I am NOT going to push my crew and get them sick. Your closest vendor is 250 miles away and they wont consider comming down her so you can be told tomorrow it will be done or continue to look. FINE tomorrow it will be done ? YES 

Click 


Common sence is not common in this industry, neither is treating others like they want to be treated. 

We got the job done and were out of there in 2 hours laughing all the way to the bank. 

For second story windows we use a stamped metal grab handle on theinside of the plywood stuff it out the window or use a piece of rope tied onto teh handle put the bolts in the plywood and duct tape them in before sticking it through the opening or hoisting it up then finish as normal. This has worked like a charm


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hired a guy one time who was deathly afraid of heights. He is the first guy I ever saw do that, and do it fast, and from then on out made sure everyone knew it. "How'd he do that without a ladder?" lol


----------



## Diallo185 (Dec 15, 2012)

When i was with ams in jan 2012 i got double to triple the amount on after hours service calls with a $100 min work order no matter if its a dryer vent hole or a doggy door they paid it then . That was the only way i did it. However thepeople that made that deal with me only last 2 months which is typical.


----------



## JW34 (Dec 13, 2012)

Diallo185 said:


> When i was with ams in jan 2012 i got double to triple the amount on after hours service calls with a $100 min work order no matter if its a dryer vent hole or a doggy door they paid it then . That was the only way i did it. However thepeople that made that deal with me only last 2 months which is typical.


It's too bad things had to change over there. It was one of the better Nationals to work for. For me that is. I know everybody's situation is different and the reps you deal with make all the difference in the world. I liked the reps I dealt with. They were pretty straight up. Of course there was a 6 month period when I did no work for them a couple years ago because I couldn't stand the rep at the time (remain nameless). Must have been her first job that empowered her with authority. Too bad it impacted the livelihood of hundreds across an entire region! Hope she's at McDonalds now.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Lmfao


 x2:lol::lol:


----------

